# buying used questions



## azavie (Feb 18, 2010)

I have found a bike I'm interested in and am now wondering what all do I need to do to make it fully legal. I have contacted the guy and he says the he does not have the title but would be willing to do a bill of sale. 
What is needed to do a bill of sale?
Is this all I need? 
Are there certain forms that need to be filled out?
Do they need to be notarized or just signed?
Once I have the bill of sale I presume I just go to the dmv and apply for a new title.

Also this would be in the state of Louisiana.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i do not know about louisiana but here all you need is a bill of sale to register something, like a trailer, in your name.

You do not need to register ATV's here.

When you do register stuff, you take the bill of sale to your local tag place and that's all. 
they'll asses what you owe based on whut the seller wrote on the bill of sale. putting as little as possible there benefits you greatly. Most people write 1$


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I could only google up info for New York State.... 

Grrrrr, still looking though.

I'd bet you have to get a bill of sale, and maybe apply for a new title. I'm certain they would check the VIN. 

My Buddy has an issue now, He lost a title, and is unable to trade in an atv.

I do know, on the Bill of sale it will need:

Date of Sale
Purchase Price
Vin Number
Signatures of both the buyer and seller
Year, make, and Model


Usually on an ATV, the "title" is called a certificate of origin.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Might find what you are looking for on here..

http://dpsweb.dps.louisiana.gov/omvfaqs.nsf?OpenDatabase&Start=1&Count=1000&Expand=10


----------



## azavie (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys for the quick response. 
I googled the hell out of before posting but couldn't find anything useful. 
I read somewhere that the bill of sale needs to be notarized but not sure if that would apply to me or not.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't see anything about needing a notary. IDK though, That LA dmv website seemed pretty full of info.

Do you have to register ATV's there?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

azavie said:


> Thanks guys for the quick response.
> I googled the hell out of before posting but couldn't find anything useful.
> I read somewhere that the bill of sale needs to be notarized but not sure if that would apply to me or not.


I know that a bill of sale is worthless unless its notarized here in TN. The MOST important thing....get the VIN numbers... take them to the county court clerk at the courthouse...they can run the VIN and let you know if it has any liens against the title....if it does...DO NOT buy it....cause if you was to buy it and he quits paying....they can come take it from you and your crap outta luck. I would do that before I done anything. If you lived in TN I could run them through the dealer and check for you....but I don't think I can since your outta state.


----------

